# kitchen sink clogged, wont drain



## fulltimer (May 28, 2002)

is there any way to unclog the kitchen sink drain in my 5'er. i have took apart the pipes directly under the sinks and also the u- shaped pipe but they are all clear. please help. it is a bummer not being able to turn the water on at the sinks. thanks in advance.


----------



## thumbs (May 28, 2002)

kitchen sink clogged, wont drain

Well there must be a clog somewhere.  Have you tried to put a snake down what is left of the plumin to the holdin tank?  Only other thing, and I don't put much faith in it is an air lock.  Maybe there is a breather line that is clogged.  I dought it.  I would try the snake first.

Gary

Souderton, Pa


----------



## thumbs (May 28, 2002)

kitchen sink clogged, wont drain

Oh the obvious question is is there a closed valve in the line?  Again doughtful but ya never know.

Gary

Souderton, Pa


----------



## C Nash (May 29, 2002)

kitchen sink clogged, wont drain

How old and what brand fifth wheel?  Probably stopped up where the plumbing levels and flows into drain tank. Is the drain tank full? Ouch, didn't really want to ask that!!

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## drummerman (May 30, 2002)

kitchen sink clogged, wont drain

Hey Chelse.

The day musta come right.  How's it feel.  Any tears when you said goodby to your fellow workers? (tears of happiness)

Drummerman  



Edited by - drummerman on May 30 2002  5:46:03 PM


----------



## C Nash (May 30, 2002)

kitchen sink clogged, wont drain

Guess you caught me on here in the middle of the day Drummerman.  Hey it's great so far but, it will really set in next school year when school starts and i don't have to fight with kids about their purple hair and ear rings (don't mean to offend anyone on the board) but, it's hard to get them jobs here in Alabama in the auto trade looking that way. No tears shed at all!!  Now if I can just figure out how to buy that M/H on a retiree income.  Looked at a 99 Intruder 341 today that was like new with only 4300 miles.  Anyone with any pro and con advice on the Intruder? Also looking at a 99 Tropical by National RV.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Butch (May 30, 2002)

kitchen sink clogged, wont drain

Chelse,

While I am getting way off the original subject line of clogged drains, I'll post a response to your question; And I Truly hate to cloud up and rain on your parade, however I and 5 close friends have had severe problems with the '99   F-53 chassis.  Believe I kept mine the longest at 17,000 miles and 7 months.  There are almost constant strings going on various boards regarding this same chassis. Currently one or two going on now, click on the following link to check them out.  http://www.rv.net/forums/index.cfm/CFB/1.cfm Having said this, some folks have  had no problems other than the inherent front end problems along with the wheel to hub alignment.  These things can get a violent front end shake that a pan hard bar addition will normally cure. Look the front end over closely and drive it on some of the roughest roads you can find.  Usually hitting a hard bump in a slight turn will set the front end off. Happy Motoring, Butch @ Nancy Lake, Alaska




Edited by - Butch on May 31 2002  01:01:38 AM


----------



## wittmeba (Jun 6, 2002)

kitchen sink clogged, wont drain

Your profile indicates you are a brand new fulltimer.

I dont know how long you have had your rig, but this happened to us.  We were on our first trip out with the new Sunnybrook and the sink clogged. We went thru the same exercise of taking the pieces apart and all seemed well.  After a little checking, we learned there is a separate pull-valve (like the black and gray water) located at the rear (rear kitchen) of the 5th wheel.  It wasnt easily seen as the slide covered the area.

You may want to check yours.

Bruce A. Wittmeier
Home: MikeBrandn@aol.com
2001 Ford F250 PSD, Ext cab, Shortbed, Island Blue/Silver, 4X4 Off-road, SOF Auto, Alum Wheels, Chrome Step, Line-X bedliner, Reese 16K slider, Jordan Ultima 2020, AirLift Airbags, Sunnybrook 30RKFS


----------

